# Problème PWM G4 et studio display.



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition sur ebay d'un apple sutio display 17" ( http://ittools.com.au/images/Apple17a.jpg ), et d'une carte graphique Nvidia geforce 2 MX, pour que mon powermac g4 soit compatible ADC, la connectique vidéo du studio display ( cette carte a un port VGA et un ADC ).

J'ai donc installé la carte graphique sur mon G4, elle fonctionne quand je la branche sur un écran VGA. Cependant, quand je branche le studio display sur le port ADC de cette même carte, l'écran ne s'allume pas, il reste noir. Or, l'écran fonctionne car je l'ai testé sur un powermac g5 avec connecteur ADC : ce fut positif.
Le problème serait-il logiciel ( je veux dire, faudrait-il un quelconque driver  ) ou bien matériel ( je me suis fait arnaquer, la partie ADC de la carte graphique ne fonctionne pas ) ? Comment savoir ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## iMacounet (3 Mars 2011)

C'est l'alimentation d'origine sur le PowerMac G4 ?


----------



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

Oui. Le mac s'allume bien, mais pas l'écran.


----------



## didgar (3 Mars 2011)

Salut !

C'est quoi comme G4 ?? Un MDD, un QS, un DA, un GE ou un AGP Graphics  ??

Si l'écran ne s'allume pas c'est que la carte vidéo ne véhicule pas la tension nécessaire ( 25V ou 28V je ne sais plus ). La carte vidéo ne la véhicule pas peut-être parce que le G4 ne la fabrique pas ! Si l'alimentation de ton G4 a été remplacée par une ATX modifiée, tu n'as aucune chance de voir ton écran s'allumer.

Tu peux vérifier toi même la présence de cette tension ô combien indispensable sur le fil blanc du gros connecteur ( en provenance de l'alim ) qui se branche sur la CM. Tu prends un noir pour la masse. /!\ il y a un violet à ne pas confondre avec un noir .... /!\

Nota : l'idéal étant quand même de faire cette vérif en ayant au préalable  mis l'alim en "autonome" pour ne pas risquer d'endommager le reste de la  machine ... si tu ne sais pas faire, dis le et je t'expliquerai.

A+

Didier


----------



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
Mon G4 est un AGP.
Je ne pense pas savoir faire la manip dont tu me parles ... ce doit être ça en effet, car pour installer la carte je n'ai fait que la connecter au bus AGP, sans brancher de cables ...


----------



## didgar (3 Mars 2011)

Re !



Riot a dit:


> Mon G4 est un AGP.



La tout de suite je n'ai pas bien le temps de t'expliquer la manip, je te fais ça ce soir ! Envoie moi les 3 derniers caractères de ton numéro de série que je sache quel modèle exact tu as !

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (3 Mars 2011)

Riot a dit:


> Oui. Le mac s'allume bien, mais pas l'écran.


Si c'est une alim ATX t'auras jamais le +28V nécessaire à l'écran Apple (ADC)


----------



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

@Didier : voici les trois derniers caractères du serial : HSE.
@iMacounet : qu'est-ce qu'un ATX ? Quand tu parles de l'alim, tu veux dire le bloc d'alim interne ?


----------



## didgar (3 Mars 2011)

Salut !



Riot a dit:


> @Didier : voici les trois derniers caractères du serial : HSE.



Ne cherche pas plus loin ! Le +28V nécessaire aux écrans ADC est apparu sur la version de G4 qui a succédé à la tienne ... Ton alim, qu'elle soit d'origine ou pas, ne délivre pas les 28V nécessaires ... mais c'est normal ! Donc pas d'arnaque avec la carte graphique ... c'est ta machine qui est en cause !

Désolé !

ATX => format d'alim de PC. Il se trouve qu'elles ont le même encombrement que les alims de G4 < MDD et qu'en modifiant leur câblage on peut les adapter dans nos machines ... en perdant le +28V !

A+

Didier


----------



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

Sinon j'ai un autre G4 qui ne fonctionne pas, mais son alim fonctionne. Son numéro de série se termine par HPO. ça irait si j'échange les alims ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Mars 2011)

Tu dois avoir un G4 "PCI" et en mettant une GF 2MX l'alim n'est pas adaptée.

C'est à partir du GA "AGP" que l'ADC (Apple Display Connector) est apparu.*

(Si mes souvenirs sont bons, et si j'ai bien zyeuté MacTracker)


----------



## Riot (3 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu dois avoir un G4 "PCI" et en mettant une GF 2MX l'alim n'est pas adaptée.
> 
> C'est à partir du GA "AGP" que l'ADC (Apple Display Connector) est apparu.*
> 
> (Si mes souvenirs sont bons, et si j'ai bien zyeuté MacTracker)



J'ai un AGP, sinon je n'aurai pas pu brancher la carte graphique dessus, elle est AGP. C'est ça que je ne comprends pas ...


----------



## didgar (4 Mars 2011)

Salut !



Riot a dit:


> Sinon j'ai un autre G4 qui ne fonctionne pas, mais son alim fonctionne. Son numéro de série se termine par HPO. ça irait si j'échange les alims ?



A priori même génération que l'autre !

Ouvre ta (tes) machine(s) et comptes le nbre de broches sur le gros connecteur qui se branche sur la CM. Si 22 broches tu dois avoir un blanc qui véhicule le +28, si 20 broches pas de blanc avec le +28v donc pas d'ADC.

A+

Didier


----------



## Riot (4 Mars 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Ouvre ta (tes) machine(s) et comptes le nbre de broches sur le gros connecteur qui se branche sur la CM. Si 22 broches tu dois avoir un blanc qui véhicule le +28, si 20 broches pas de blanc avec le +28v donc pas d'ADC.


Merci pour ton aide.
Apparemment, je n'ai que 20 broches également sur mon deuxième G4.
Si j'arrive à me procurer une alim à 22 broches sur ebay ou autre, je pourrais l'installer sur mon G4 ou ce sera incompatible ?


----------



## didgar (4 Mars 2011)

Salut !



Riot a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide.
> Apparemment, je n'ai que 20 broches également sur mon deuxième G4.
> Si j'arrive à me procurer une alim à 22 broches sur ebay ou autre, je pourrais l'installer sur mon G4 ou ce sera incompatible ?



Incompatible à moins d'une bidouille que je ne connais pas ! Tu es bon pour changer de machine si tu veux profiter de ton écran ASD 

A+

Didier


----------



## Riot (4 Mars 2011)

Je vois ... 
merci quand même de toute ton aide !


----------



## didgar (4 Mars 2011)

Re !



Riot a dit:


> Je vois ...
> merci quand même de toute ton aide !



Avec plaisir 

A+

Didier


----------



## Pizouit (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
je viens à la suite expliquer mon problème
j'ai un mac mini première mouture qui fonctionne bien avec écran studio display 17 pouces 
et deux portables, un G4 Ibook avec tiger et un macbook intel avec Leopard
j'ai essayé de les brancher l'un après l'autre sur l'écran, mais il reste noir
concernant le mac book, je comprends ,mais l'ibook, ça devrait fonctionner
je dispose d'un adaptateur DVI-ADC, un adaptateur VGA mâle et DVI femelle
et un câble pour chacun des deux portables (mini DVI vers VGA pour le mac book , et l'autre avec une entrée pour Ibook, je ne l'ai pas sous la main , enfin c'est le même , sortie VGA, et  entrée idoine pour l'Ibook)
dois-je abandonner mon projet d'essayer de les brancher?
merci


----------

